# Dorico 3.5: How do I get staves (and their dependent markings) to not overlap?



## DennyB (Dec 31, 2021)

I found the automatic spacing for *notes*, but I am still getting horrible collisions between dynamic and articulation markings.

Thanks!
-denny-


----------



## Woodie1972 (Jan 1, 2022)

In the lay-out options window, you can specify your desired the staff size, which is set to 7 if I'm correct (and that's pretty large IMO). Lowering this value will give you more space and remove the collissions.
Also changing the page size to A3 for larger scores is a must.


----------



## DennyB (Jan 1, 2022)

Thank you!


----------

